# Require solution for fish into megaflow overflow



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendations on products/ways to block fish from being able to get into the overflows on a Aqueon with megaflow. I noticed a few fish missing today and had 4 of them dead in my sumps filtration, cleaned it out thinking maybe they just didn't take while to the new tank as all test were fine. Just a bit ago I found on swimming in the sumps intake chamber, which confirms to me that they got a little to curious, swam in, couldn't get out and met their death that way. I've temporarily put floss behind the top grate on the overflow so nothing can get into the overflow but I'm looking for a permanent solution

image of the type of overflow can be found here http://www.aqueonproducts.com/assets/010/13496_400wh.jpg

I guess I need some sort of mesh and a way to secure it over the top holes over the 1/2 intake area behind them and do it on a running tank or something else that wouldn't restrict the flow of water much! The current slots at the top appear to be about 1/4" wide by 3/4" high, just big enough for the fish to fit in, the lower holes are smaller in the width.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Get bigger fish  lol how bout nylon screen, like for windows & doors? would that work


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

it probably would work, but how to secure =)


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

on way would be to use a large mesh cross stitch sheet (michaels has them) and use an all plastic tie wrap to fasten it to the overflow


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

hrmmm ya, still have nothing to tie it to on the 2nd part of the overflow though so I'd only be able to cover the top holes with zip ties to secure it


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I use that florescent light grid stuff and a heat gun to bend to shape...

if you take care bending it you wont need anything to hold it


----------

